# General Category > General Chit Chat >  Morning check in!

## Suzi

Boo! 


Thought we'd have a general check-in thread, so how are you?

----------


## Paula

A wee bit sore but otherwise ok

----------


## Suzi

Is that code for "f*** me it hurts???"

----------


## Paula

Lol, maybe  :O:

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(bear):

----------


## Strugglingmum

@Paula  :Panda: 

I'm doing ok.

----------

Flo (23-11-22),Paula (22-11-22),Suzi (22-11-22)

----------


## Suzi

Today's morning check in!

Today it's pouring with rain, I have 2 soggy dogs, one of which is more soggy than the other. I'm cold and it's a high pain day. I'm going for a long hot shower and then I have plans to catch up with lecture(s). Playing taxi to Fern with pick ups and drop offs...But with resting in between!

----------


## Paula

Blood test this morning,but otherwise good

----------

Suzi (23-11-22)

----------


## Flo

Morning all! I'm checking in too today. Better than yesterday. Had a tooth out yesterday afternoon....to add insult to injury he decided I needed a small filling on another tooth. I'd rather a natural childbirth than teeth out. I told him to zap me with as much Articaine as he could spare! I'm such a wuss! I was numb for five hours and couldn't speak or eat ....that was a bonus for Ian!...I swear they use Philips screwdrivers when they take them out. So today I look like a Gerbil with a throbbing jaw to boot. I'm such a moaner! Anyway it'll be ok in a couple of days. Weather diabolical with flooding everywhere....dog not amused with the weather. Managed to take him out when there was a gap between cloudbursts then he went to bed again. My advice to everyone today is to slob out and watch crap on the tele.
Take care lovelies.xxxx

----------

Suzi (23-11-22)

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! Sorry about the teeth love. I hate dental stuff.... 

Definitely time to slob in front of the tv with comfort food!  :):

----------


## Suzi

Hey! It's Friday! As it's Black Friday are you going out shopping or hitting the offers online?

----------


## Paula

Not because its Black Friday but just because, we're going to a garden and home centre  :):

----------

Suzi (25-11-22)

----------


## Jaquaia

We've got our wedding suits in a Black Friday deal so yay!!! Portfolio day for me though.

----------

Paula (25-11-22),Suzi (25-11-22)

----------


## magie06

Just slobbering around today. I'm thinking of starting my wrapping this afternoon.

----------

Suzi (25-11-22)

----------


## Suzi

Paula - did you get anything nice? 
 Jaq - Well done love! Did you get your portfolio in? 
Magie - Wrapping? That sounds like you've finished shopping... I really must start...

----------


## Jaquaia

I have a week left so trying to get it together in plenty of time.

----------


## Paula

Just bits and pieces  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Well done both of you!

----------


## Suzi

It's been quiet in here today, hope you've all been having a wonderful time!

----------


## Strugglingmum

Quiet here too, but much needed

----------

Suzi (27-11-22)

----------


## Paula

We did have a wonderful day - visited the in laws, and FIL is looking so much stronger  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

That's wonderful news!

----------


## Suzi

Paula, I'm so pleased! 

What's everyone up to today?

----------


## Paula

Ive been out to another Christmas market with my bf. We bought stuff, none of it for Christmas presents  :(blush):

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like you had fun though?

----------


## Paula

Absolutely!

----------


## Suzi

Good I'm really glad! 

What are you all up to today?
 It's freezing here today! 
I've taken F to school for them to find out that their lesson has been cancelled so they have tutor and then nothing until 1215... So they are coming home in about 10 mins! 
I have counselling today and am double booked for this evening - online lecture + memorial show for Cherry Valentine (a drag queen) this evening both at about the same time. I'm hoping that the memorial gig is going to be something that we can watch later...

----------


## Paula

Ive been at work this morning (I love it so much, I just wish it was paid..). Studying this afternoon  :O:

----------

Suzi (28-11-22)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Freezing here too.
Work this morning then home and walk the dog

----------

Suzi (28-11-22)

----------

